
The North Face Snuck Ad Photos into Wikipedia Articles - yincrash
https://petapixel.com/2019/05/31/north-face-snuck-product-placement-photos-into-wikipedia-articles/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20044326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20044326)

